

Lessons from Einstein - tathagatadg
http://paulocoelhoblog.com/2012/03/16/10-lessons-from-einstein/

======
davidcollantes
Original article at:

[http://www.dumblittleman.com/2010/03/10-amazing-lessons-
albe...](http://www.dumblittleman.com/2010/03/10-amazing-lessons-albert-
einstein.html)

I hate when people does this. That is, polluting the net. They truly suck.

~~~
jpdoctor
Even worse when the quotes are misattributed, eg the "insanity" quote is Rita
Mae Brown, and she was paraphrasing Narcotics Anonymous.

"Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again but expecting different
results."

 _[Rita Mae] Brown did include this quote in her book Sudden Death (Bantam
Books, New York, 1983), p. 68, but it appears she was just paraphrasing a
quote that had already been written elsewhere. The earliest known appearance
of a similar quote is the "approval version" of the Narcotics Anonymous "Basic
Text" released in November 1981, which included the quote "Insanity is
repeating the same mistakes and expecting different results." A pdf scan of
the 1981 approval version can be found here, with the quote appearing on p. 11
(p. 25 of the pdf), at the end of the fourth paragraph (which begins "We have
a disease; progressive, incurable and fatal")._

<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Rita_Mae_Brown#Misattributed>

~~~
cft
As some who co-founded quantum mechanics, Einstein would never have said such
a stupid thing. You expect to get different results from doing the same
measurement in the same quantum mechanical system, that's the basis of it.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _You expect to get different results from doing the same measurement in the
> same quantum mechanical system, that's the basis of it._

As it turns out, AE had a problem with that particular point. Hence his "[God]
does not play dice" quote.

------
gruseom
Since Coelho is essentially stealing this content and, worse, has such bad
taste in what he steals, I think it's fair to recall this amusing specimen of
acidic British wit:

 _"Everyone has something interesting to say," Coelho said at one point,
clearly showing that he's never had a conversation with one of his fans._

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/10/startups-
in...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/10/startups-internet)

------
einstein
What a terrible choice of my picture. I did it as a joke and now it gets used
everywhere.

------
gruseom
Exercise for the reader. Which of these quotes are bogus and which did
Einstein really say? There is at least one in each category. Somebody save me
from tracking all the rest down... I have work to do!

------
jessriedel
'Never settle' is a brag.

[http://www.overcomingbias.com/2011/10/never-settle-is-a-
brag...](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2011/10/never-settle-is-a-brag.html)

------
jakeonthemove
I'd add one more - take goddamn action. No matter how much imagination and how
many resources you have, you'll get nothing done if you don't actually start
doing something.

